# Do you recycle?



## Timetrvlr (Dec 9, 2019)

We have a good recycling program in our Province. I save cardboard and paper in one box and plastic and food containers in another. About every two weeks, the boxes are full so I take them down to the recycling center to the bins there. I also save all glass, plastic bags and overwrap as well as all styrofoam packing and it's recycled too. Inside the city limits, the city provides recycling bins and it's picked up at the curb but we are just outside. I didn't start recycling until just a few years ago and now I suppose I'm trying to make up for past sins.

What's really concerning is the recent discovery of microplastics in the oceans that are being ingested by sea creatures, many of whom are in the diets of millions of people around the world. Are we poisoning ourselves as well as the environment? I also wonder about our clothing. We don't wear cotton wool or linen anymore, most are polyester which is a plastic and I'm sure that it eventually deteriorates into microplastics too.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 9, 2019)

*I responded yes, but here I would add the response "I try".  So often these days you hear that so many haulers pick up recycling with the trash...put it all in their trash hauler.  Also, so many recycle centers reject much of what goes in, and send it to the landfill from there.
That being said, I do what I can. Our trash hauler does a "single box" recycle...meaning we, the consumer, do not need to separate paper, plastic and glass.'I still try to separate.  Most grocery stores have bins for the plastic grocery bags.  My understanding that here in NY, no more plastic bags after next year. So, stores are pushing their reusable grocery bags. Of which I have quite the collection.
I donate, give away many things that may have some life left, before tossing.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2019)

We have voluntary recycling in the apartment complex where I live.

It gets a little confusing because some plastics and paper products are not recyclable but like @Marie5656  says I try.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 9, 2019)

We have recycling, Garbage in bag in pail....We can put cans, bottles and card board and magazines for Recycling in a Pail ....God Forbid we forget and put a bag in the pail....They leave it at the bottom of the pail...

Garbage on Monday, Recycling on Wednesday....Then Thursday again Garbage in bags tied....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 9, 2019)

We have been recycling for years. At first it was a real chore.  They wanted cans and bottles to be rinsed out and labels removed and put with paper items. 

These days I guess they have better equipment and we only separate paper items.


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 9, 2019)

Not yet although I am definitely considering cryonics.


----------



## Knight (Dec 10, 2019)

Yes.  Couldn't be any easier our trash pick up supplied us with a large recycle bin and a colorful pamphlet describing what is & isn't recyclable.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 10, 2019)

If I don't recycle, the maintenance guy would have to do it for me, and why should he?  He's a nice guy, so I pitch in for his sake.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Dec 10, 2019)

I would love to recycle, but I live in a quasi-rural area that doesn't have a great recycling program.  I used to when I lived in the city.

For the longest time I have wanted a compost pile in my yard, but just haven't taken the initiative.


----------



## Wren (Dec 10, 2019)

At the moment we only have to separate glass from normal daily trash, there are bins in certain areas for cardboard, plastic, paper etc, but it’s not compulsory and, as I don’t drive, it’s not practical for me to use them


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

Our condo has a recycle room for paper/glass/plastic and food waste. We do our best, however, not
everyone does. Some people still tend to throw their food waste down the trash chute.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 10, 2019)

10 yrs ago,in our co-op apt building complex,the shareholders voted to have the garbage trash chute sealed.Our reasoning,there were a couple residents who would toss aerosol cans,lots of newspaper down the chute causing problems,fire alarms would go off.The fire fighters would  show up  to stop the fire,/smoke the hallways would smell God awful,it wasn't pleasant.
We adopted a better way to recycle,each floor {there are 9} has a utilty room,the residents seperate the papers/magazines/cardboard,there is a garbage can for the trash.An employee of our mangement company comes every morning takes everything. Our garbage blue totes are put out by front curb on Tues&Fri,green recycled totes are picked up on Weds.This way has worked out better


----------



## Doomp (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm horrified by the microplastics in the ocean, and I'm trying to recycle more and more items as time goes by. I also try to avoid buying anything in a plastic container. GLITTER is a terrible offender; it should be banned outright. Nobody needs it.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

Yes been doing it for years. It's compulsory here... We have  3 wheelie bins, One for general waste which can't be recycled,  one for glass, cardboard , packaging etc.. and one for garden waste, grass, branches, and raw & cooked food..

We also have 2 recycling boxes, one blue for Paper, and  a green one for magazines and shiny glossy paper & card 

They are collected once a fortnight.. the General waste one week..  and all the recycling bins the following week...


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 18, 2019)

For plastics the number 6 is not recyclable so please take note of that number. I buy plastic ups for daily use and some are #6 so pleas take note of those numbers before buying. Stop using plastic straws in fast food joints you don't need a straw to drink do you?  Take a visual inventory of how many plastic bottles you have in your home. Recycle you cans as well.


----------

